# W: First weaving project



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

1st weave, about 8" X 4 2" made with Frolicking Feet (raspberry) and HPKY hand painted yarn. On 16" Ashford rigid Heddle loom 7.5 dent reed. My LYS display it in the store. A few little oops, and a couple of bigger ones. I repair the big ones after it was off the loom, because that was when I found them :sm12: I'll repair the floats and the wonkiness at the ends...when I don't have any thing else to do. I'm quite pleased with my first project


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Good going and lovely work.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. When you have oppppses lol. In weaving it looks like it is supposed to be there. The wonky on the bottom well you just need to wet it and stretch it a bit. I love the colors to. Your sides are very even to you did good..


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

Lovely job and the colors are yummy! Nice selvedges, too.????


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Wear it with pride, its lovely


----------



## koudsema (Mar 30, 2015)

This is lovely. Great job.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

A lovely job! Now what will you weave? I am anxious to get back to my weaving, just had my 2 hips replaced, one in feb. and the other last week! So am knitting instead.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Your lovely project inspires me to wind a warp and get started. My floor loom is empty now and looks sad.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## lola grace (Jul 10, 2015)

wordancer said:


> 1st weave, about 8" X 4 2" made with Frolicking Feet (raspberry) and HPKY hand painted yarn. On 16" Ashford rigid Heddle loom 7.5 dent reed. My LYS display it in the store. A few little oops, and a couple of bigger ones. I repair the big ones after it was off the loom, because that was when I found them :sm12: I'll repair the floats and the wonkiness at the ends...when I don't have any thing else to do. I'm quite pleased with my first project


I recently made a scarf on this exact loom, it was a class for beginning weaving. Here is my finished piece, it measures 8" x 70".


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Pretty weaving.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Check out the "Rigid Heddle Loom Weaving" group on Facebook. Their files section is a wonderful resource and you will find many great tips and inspiration in the posts.


----------



## Judyannm (Oct 11, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

It is just beautiful!!!!!!

Hazel


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

Good job to both.


----------



## hazelroselooms (Oct 19, 2016)

Great job! I agree that a little wet set would likely fix that bit of wonky. You have a pretty scarf!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I just got a 10-inch Ashford SampleIt loom. It just arrived so quickly, I was expecting it next week. I'm going to go get some Watco oil to finish it, probably today, and haven't even opened the package yet.

Your scarf is wonderful, and is just the kind of project that I am planning to do for my first project. I'm planning to use Shawl in a Ball (or Cake) yarn for the warp and weft, so it will make a pattern on its own.

I'd like to know how you got those ridges in the scarf. They look, in the photo, almost like a row of purl stitches against a stockinet background. It's an interesting effect, and I'd love to know how you did it!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

lola grace said:


> I recently made a scarf on this exact loom, it was a class for beginning weaving. Here is my finished piece, it measures 8" x 70".


What yarn did you use for the weft? That's really beautiful!


----------



## MoonShai (Dec 10, 2016)

I JUST got my Schacht Flip and hope to warp it today!! Fun!


----------



## eeaton (Apr 13, 2012)

Well done


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

This seems to be a good time for getting looms!

I had a 24-inch Schacht rigid heddle loom, and wound up not using it because it was just SO BIG! I have some smaller looms, two inkle looms (one regular size, one very small one), and a kid's rigid heddle loom without heddle blocks, and I actually used them a lot, but haven't been weaving much lately.

For my 10-inch SampleIt loom, I bought this stand (intended for laptops) which is inexpensive, has wheels for easy moving, but the wheels can lock to keep it still, and is small, but still has space for your legs when you use it. It's arriving on Monday. Hopefully, I'll have my loom finished and put together by then or Tuesday. The top can tilt for doing tapestry and other things, just use the clamp to fasten it to the stand. I think this would work for the 16-inch SampleIt, too.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07V3WD497/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I also just ordered this bag for the loom. It's also relatively inexpensive, and the loom will fit perfectly, and there are pockets to carry belt shuttles, the helping hand, etc.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0772H5QNS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.etsy.com/listing/630113460/ashford-helping-hands-handi-handles?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=ashford+helping+hand&ref=sr_gallery-1-1&organic_search_click=1


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> I just got a 10-inch Ashford SampleIt loom. It just arrived so quickly, I was expecting it next week. I'm going to go get some Watco oil to finish it, probably today, and haven't even opened the package yet.
> 
> Your scarf is wonderful, and is just the kind of project that I am planning to do for my first project. I'm planning to use Shawl in a Ball (or Cake) yarn for the warp and weft, so it will make a pattern on its own.
> 
> I'd like to know how you got those ridges in the scarf. They look, in the photo, almost like a row of purl stitches against a stockinet background. It's an interesting effect, and I'd love to know how you did it!


It does look like ridges, it even fooled me and I wove it. 
It is the yarn, the way it is shaded. Way cool!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> This seems to be a good time for getting looms!
> 
> I had a 24-inch Schacht rigid heddle loom, and wound up not using it because it was just SO BIG! I have some smaller looms, two inkle looms (one regular size, one very small one), and a kid's rigid heddle loom without heddle blocks, and I actually used them a lot, but haven't been weaving much lately.
> 
> ...


And here I am feeling a bit miffed, because I think I should have gotten the 24 inch! :sm04: th a is for the links.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> What yarn did you use for the weft? That's really beautiful!


Frolicking Feet (raspberry) and HPKY hand painted yarn. I used the raspberry yarn for the warp and to do some of the weft, alternating with the HPKY yarn.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fun colors and beautifully done!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

It's beautiful indeed! It just goes to show that being in tune with color and visualizing the completed piece is a real talent, transferable from one method to another. Nice!


----------

